# Integration in Eclipse



## McTrevor (29. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

weiß nicht ob es möglich ist und hätte darum gerne ein paar Meinungen:

Ein bereits vorhandene Standaloneanwendung soll in Eclipse integriert werden (Eclipse also auf Laufzeitumgebung). Die Anwendung ist in der 4GL Gupta programmiert und bietet derzeit keine Programmier-Schnittstelle nach außen (kann aber evtl. ergänzt werden).

Ist sowas möglich? Wenn ja, wie? Würde man einen Java-Wrapper um Schnittstelle programmieren und diesen als Plug-In in Eclipse einklinken?

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Man kann bestehende Anwendungen nach Eclipse portieren, aber 4GL Gupta? Keine Ahnung. Da solltest du dich erstmal schlau machen wie sich das mit Java und/oder OSGi verheiraten lässt.


----------



## McTrevor (29. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann bestehende Anwendungen nach Eclipse portieren, aber 4GL Gupta? Keine Ahnung. Da solltest du dich erstmal schlau machen wie sich das mit Java und/oder OSGi verheiraten lässt.



Auf welche bestehenden Anwendungen bezieht sich das? Man kann wohl kaum einfach eine in C programmierte Anwendung, die nur als Binärcode vorliegt in Eclipse integrieren, oder?

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor

p.s.: Danke schonmal!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Ich habe von Java Anwendungen gesprochen, da Eclipse nunmal Java ist  :wink:


----------



## McTrevor (29. Jan 2008)

Hmmm... Auf der Eclipse-Page gibt es ein Tutorial, wo Excel und Outlook integriert werden... Das geht dann über die COM-Schnittstelle. Habe aber noch nicht so ganz gepeilt, wie man das für eine andere Anwendung nutzen könnte. 

Der Normalfall ist also, daß man ein Plug-In quasi von Scratch auf in Java programmiert, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2008)

Excel, Word, OpenOffice.org,... werden als OLE Objekte integriert.
Für die meisten Anwendungen dürfte das ausscheiden und das Handling und die Integration sind IMO grausam.



> Der Normalfall ist also, daß man ein Plug-In quasi von Scratch auf in Java programmiert, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Absolut! Da dürfte es sehr wenige Ausnahmen geben. Mir fällt auf Anhieb nichtmal eine ein.


----------

